# GTFIH LOOKSMAX ETHNIC PHOTOFEELER BATTLE



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

*So I decided to take all the forum deathnik dogs I know of and run a photofeeler battle between all of them. 

BEFORE YOU READ THE THREAD , PLS READ THE FOLLOWING OR GTFO :

1) THIS IS JUST FOR FUN. DONT START CRYING AND BARKING BECAUSE YOUR ONEITIS USER DIDNT GET AS HIGH AS YOU WANTED.

2) I THINK THIS IS QUITE ACCURATE. I PUT UP ALL THE PICS OF THE ETHNICS AT THE SAME TIME IN THE MORNING. 
SO CONSIDER THIS: THE SAME FEMALES WOULD BE RATING A LOT OF THE GUYS.

3) DONT BE LIKE "HURR DURR I GOT THIS OR THAT SCORE, I MOG OOO HURR DURR ". NIGGA STFU. LIKE ITS ONLY LEGIT IF YOURE RUNNING THE PICS OF THE PEOPLE AT THE SAME TIME SO THE SAME WOMEN WILL MORE OR LESS BE RATING. UNLESS SOMEONE IS UNIVERSALLY A GIGACHAD LIKE DAVID GANDY IN PRIME. I PERSONALLY HAVE TRIED A LOT OF THESE PICS IN THE PAST TO EXPERIMENT AND GOT DIFFERENT RESULTS BY 1-1.5 PTS FOR SOME PICS. THIS IS JUST TO COMPARE WITH SAME WOMEN RATING AT SAME TIME.

4) FOR SOME USERS I TRIED TWO PICS BC COULDNT DECIDE WHICH ONE I LIKED BEST. I TRIED TO FIND A *_NON LENS DISTORTED FRONTAL PIC OF EM. 
SELFIES ALMOST ALWAYS GET RATED LOWER. _

*Okay so here we go:*

*1) DAVID GANDY*





*Undisputedly mogged everyone to oblivion. Not even close.


2) @Salludon 
Attaching a screenshot of one of the comments someone left, JFL.






*





*3) @zaynbrah 









4) @Sikkunt23








5) @Hashtaggoglu



*


*6) @JamesHowlett






7) @TubOfLard






8) @Newone





9) @MakinItHappen (Prime and Present)








10) @ineedhelo4844 






11) @ArabIncel






12) @Mirin2234






Although Mirin2234 Came last, would like to add he's probably the youngest and most of the comments said he looked too young so you can count him out maybe.


Things I didnt expect:
1) Newone not getting 6+ and being mogged by some of the curries above him.
2) Howlett getting 6+.


And that's it . DISCUSS ITT.



@Introvertednarc @Biiyo03 @volcelfatcel @PrestonYnot @TRUE_CEL*


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 27, 2021)

like this but literally used worst pic of tuboflard he got some pics where he looked way more better


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

@ArabIncel 's pic is so autistic. Why would u pick that?


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> like this but literally used worst pic of tuboflard he got some pics where he looked way more better


i knew this cope was coming

selfies get rated lower 

plus he has many pics where he looks way worse .

thats his only non lens distorted pic i could find

and everyone was calling him chad in the thread he posted it, so i assumed its a good photo


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> @ArabIncel 's pic is so autistic. Why would u pick that?


is there any pic of him that ISNT autistic


----------



## Salludon (Jul 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> i knew this cope was coming
> 
> selfies get rated lower
> 
> ...


i think these 3 were way better 

doesnt matter either way its already rated

i expected tub to be higher and mirin as well


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

Btw I have a few UK "slayers" that I want to show u. @kikethurston133


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> i think these 3 were way better
> 
> doesnt matter either way its already rated
> 
> i expected tub to be higher and mirin as well


first one you posted is similar plus i cant keep track of all his pics man

theres many where he looks way worse too








the middle on would do shit i think

first and third would do similar more or less


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Btw I have a few UK "slayers" that I want to show u. @kikethurston133


PM .


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

I expected mirin and newone to do better


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I expected mirin and newone to do better


surprised baout newone.mirin did low bc hes young .


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 27, 2021)

Newone's Philtrum failos him hard.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Newone's Philtrum failos him hard.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

Should have used a better pic of tub of lard tbh, i think he'd mog very hard


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1242984


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> first one you posted is similar plus i cant keep track of all his pics man
> 
> theres many where he looks way worse too
> View attachment 1242972
> ...


Why do his orbitals look recessed in the first pic and not in others


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

fucking op used the best pics of himself
can't even see your fucking eyes @kikethurston133


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Why does his orbitals look recessed in the first pic and not in others


idfk bruh


volcelfatcel said:


> Should have used a better pic of tub of lard tbh, i think he'd mog very hard


only frontal pic without hat/ bandana/ lens distortion that i can find


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> only frontal pic without hat/ bandana/ lens distortion that i can find


there was one insane one he had at the gym
why the fuck did that nigger delete his account man


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1242988
> 
> fucking op used the best pics of himself
> can't even see your fucking eyes @kikethurston133


stop coping .

ive ran selfies in past and got 9+ 





got 9.5 on another pic . but this was strictly for comparison right now .


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> there was one insane one he had at the gym
> why the fuck did that nigger delete his account man



he got mogged by jameshowlett on tinder battle by arabincel in canada


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> he got mogged by jameshowlett on tinder battle by arabincel in canada


JamesHowlett is giga chad after all tbh 
basically john abraham


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> JamesHowlett is giga chad after all tbh
> basically john abraham


i think tuboflard mog him facially

but i think i underrate jameshowlett too because im brianwashed to hate him by introvertednarc


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> i think tuboflard mog him facially
> 
> but i think i underrate jameshowlett too because im brianwashed to hate him by introvertednarc


JamesHowlett is decent looking
good jaw

tub mogs him tho


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> stop coping .
> 
> ive ran selfies in past and got 9+
> View attachment 1242990
> ...


Beautiful country side and background


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> JamesHowlett is decent looking
> good jaw
> 
> tub mogs him tho


i might rather be jameshowlett irl with heightmog of 4 inches but tub does have better face ig


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

@Xangsane


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> stop coping .
> 
> ive ran selfies in past and got 9+
> View attachment 1242990
> ...


Is this Scotland? Lush green landscapes like these are few and far between here tbh.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Is this Scotland? where I live lush green landscapes like these are few and far between tbh.











Ben A'an · Callander FK17 8HZ, United Kingdom


★★★★★ · Mountain peak




www.google.co.uk


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

One of those same pics of Salludon got a rating of 9.8/10, though.
He's competing with Gandy and mogs the rest to oblivion.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> One of those same pics of Salludon got a rating of 9.8/10, though.
> He's competing with Gandy and mogs the rest to oblivion.
> 
> View attachment 1243003


yah i ran some of the pics of mine separarely too before and got 9+ that i showed u on PMs , this was just now . 25 votes .


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

For comparison, these are the results for a young ~5.5 PSL Italian prettyboy, who seemingly mogs even Salludon:










Many of these lads are also 5-5.5 PSL but it does come to show that racepill can unfortunately be brutal.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 27, 2021)

Nice, not bad considering it’s a blatant selfie.

I look better than that currently because I’m growing out my front hair and making it messy which halos me.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> For comparison, these are the results for a young ~5.5 PSL Italian prettyboy:
> 
> View attachment 1243004
> 
> ...


its gotta be run at the same time man for fair comparison .


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> yah i ran some of the pics of mine separarely too before and got 9+ that i showed u on PMs , this was just now . 25 votes .


Ah fairs. I included all women in that analysis.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> its gotta be run at the same time man for fair comparison .


You know what, I might do a similar experiment with ethnics and whites around the same PSL rating (no selfies) and see who mogs, to test if racepill is legit or a cope.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> You know what, I might do a similar experiment with ethnics and whites around the same PSL rating (no selfies) and see who mogs, to test if racepill is legit or a cope.


its legit ofc but yah will be interesting . tag me if u make it


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

I wanted to see how Roshan and Roy Kapoor would compare


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I wanted to see how Roshan and Roy Kapoor would compare


not worth running it now to compare to thes guys like i said, the ratings will vary depeending on when u run it

i got 9.5 on that pic before . salludon got 9.8


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> its legit ofc but yah will be interesting . tag me if u make it


I will.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> not worth running it now to compare to thes guys like i said, the ratings will vary depeending on when u run it
> 
> i got 9.5 on that pic before . salludon got 9.8


Only thing is though, I'd need to make sure all the guys I'm using are around the same PSL rating.
I'll start with chadlites, then HTN, then normies.
Chads are probably gonna come last.


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> *So I decided to take all the forum deathnik dogs I know of and run a photofeeler battle between all of them.
> 
> BEFORE YOU READ THE THREAD , PLS READ THE FOLLOWING OR GTFO :
> 
> ...


Salludon>mirin>sikkunt>zaynbrah>tuboflard>jameshowlett>newone>makinithappen


----------



## Copeful (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1242988
> 
> fucking op used the best pics of himself
> can't even see your fucking eyes @kikethurston133


zaynbrah mogs tub and sikkunt confirmed


----------



## Copeful (Jul 27, 2021)

Haven said:


> Salludon>mirin>sikkunt>zaynbrah>tuboflard>jameshowlett>newone>makinithappen


nah it’s salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>makinithappen


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Copeful said:


> zaynbrah mogs tub and sikkunt confirmed


u cant rate for shit nigga

didnt u say tuboflard mogs roshan and ranbir kapoor and makinithappen is chadlite?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

Copeful said:


> nah it’s salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>makinithappen



MakinItHappen>Salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2021)

Copeful said:


> nah it’s salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>makinithappen


Salludon>tub>sikkunt>mirin>zaynbrah>newone>howlett>makinithappen


----------



## Copeful (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> u cant rate for shit nigga
> 
> didnt u say tuboflard mogs roshan and ranbir kapoor and makinithappen is chadlite?


1. yes 
2. i said he was htn in his prime


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jul 27, 2021)

this means fuck all


volcelfatcel said:


> MakinItHappen>Salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>
> View attachment 1243012



unironically, if makingithappen cared to put even a little bit of effort into actually looking better hed be better looking than salludon

ded srs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

Copeful said:


> nah it’s salludon>tub>sikkunt>zaynbrah>mirin>newone>howlett>makinithappen


All mog me never began you should be number 3 chadpreet


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 27, 2021)

Imagine being ethnic jfl


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

Gandy mogged by psl 5.5 Italian prettyboy:


----------



## MissLexotan6MG (Jul 27, 2021)

Brutal jbw current state


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 27, 2021)

@kikethurston133






In the pic OP chose I literally have a grown out buzzcut on top, not appealing at all.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 27, 2021)

Even I got a higher score than @MakinItHappen


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

That's not my fucking present you absolute bellend clown

That's my fucking quarantine several months back you lame cherry picking dipshitted spastic individual whom requires the biggest punch


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

You retards are so dumb you think that photofeeler won't rate my prime photo down because they will believe I am showing too much skin

That's how thick you all are


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That's not my fucking present you absolute bellend clown
> 
> That's my fucking quarantine several months back you lame cherry picking dipshitted spastic individual whom requires the biggest punch





MakinItHappen said:


> You retards are so dumb you think that photofeeler won't rate my prime photo down because they will believe I am showing too much skin
> 
> That's how thick you all are


indeed @kikethurston133 is a faggot
you're 6psl




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

That's me now, clothed, but will you use it? Like fucck you will. Goes completely against your narrative. All while I fuck your white women. You fucking prick.


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That's not my fucking present you absolute bellend clown
> 
> That's my fucking quarantine several months back you lame cherry picking dipshitted spastic individual whom requires the biggest punch


Fr?makinithappen mogs that fags


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> indeed @kikethurston133 is a faggot
> you're 6psl
> View attachment 1243086



Predictable, boring, NPC tool with the personality of a box of bland matches

Get a life and more than anything, upgrade from your hand you >  < truecel kissless and hugless virgin Mary


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That's me now, clothed, but will you use it? Like fucck you will. Goes completely against your narrative. All while I fuck your white women. You fucking prick.
> 
> View attachment 1243085


med passing


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Predictable, boring, NPC tool with the personality of a box of bland matches
> 
> Get a life and more than anything, upgrade from your hand you >  < truecel kissless and hugless virgin Mary


ok chadpreetlite


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ok chadpreetlite



Blocked, nerd


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Blocked, nerd







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That's me now, clothed, but will you use it? Like fucck you will. Goes completely against your narrative. All while I fuck your white women. You fucking prick.
> 
> View attachment 1243085


Looking better now tbh brah 🙌🏽


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1243094


jfl classic


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Looking better now tbh brah 🙌🏽


he looks very italian now 
@gamma


----------



## gamma (Jul 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> results for a young ~5.5 PSL Italian prettyboy


Who?


----------



## Haven (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> *3) @zaynbrah
> View attachment 1242932
> 
> View attachment 1242931
> *


How tf zaynbrah is 3.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Who?


My friend.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> he looks very italian now
> @gamma


jfl i mean hes NT af. imagine posting and clowning on .me to this fucking extent. his pajeet rant is rn classic copy pastas in discord servers ngl. if he can create the biggest drama on .me he 100% fucks


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

The IQ of this place is remarkable

And then goes ahead and uses Zayn's DIGITAL CAMERA photos while he's dressed up and outside

Photofeeler don't rate on face. They rate on how presentable you look. Go read up on it/. It's the photo quality


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

ALRIGHT BUDDY BOYOS
I'M GONNA DO A PHOTOFEELER MOG BATTLE BETWEEN 5.5 PSL LADS OF ALL ETHNICITIES
STAY TUNED BUDDY BOYOS


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> jfl i mean hes NT af. imagine posting and clowning on .me to this fucking extent. his pajeet rant is rn classic copy pastas in discord servers ngl. if he can create the biggest drama on .me he 100% fucks



How I look on selfie camera is not how I look. I assure you of that.


But I don't care what these  think

The large majority here. Very large majority are ugly/bullied/autistic zoomers and have no hope for life. They have a culture to lay down and rot and they even have an abbreviation for that

The site is ran by a group of people who also run an "official" incel site and so the vast majority of members here are bonified idiots that never talk to girls and spend their entire day looking at girls and guys with good looks on tiktok and instagram

I came here during the pandemic thinking that it was a health and fitness style forum to help people improve their appearance and was met with a complete barricade of autism

It's filled with betas wishing they were alphas and essentially kids that were bullied and want to be the people that do the bullying now, but online. They try and sound edgy because they need to act in ways they have never had the courage to act like irl

It's sad, but there's no point as this is the way they are and the way most of them will likely always be. I understand it because they lack friends who are driving them in the right direction, but yeah









Playing prank on girl I'm currently dating and she fell for it hook line & sinker lmao


I left it 10 minutes before telling her it was a prank. Spent at least the best part of 2 hours thereafter convincing her it was indeed a joke that I had to "agree" wasn't funny before sending her a screenshot of my WhatsApp contact list. She is gonna check my phone next time we go out LOL 😂




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 27, 2021)

Photofeeler only correlates a bit with your looks tbh, picture quality and race have a heavier correlation.


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Bump


Just lol


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Just lol
> 
> View attachment 1243123


Like I told u photofeeler is a cope. Its good for choosing pics for Tinder but that's about it. They rate the photo not u in it.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> How I look on selfie camera is not how I look. I assure you of that.
> 
> 
> But I don't care what these  think
> ...


chill brah hes a good kid hes just clowing around too. 

btw what in the fuck is this huge copy paste bs jfl at this massive fraud i've read this shit somewhere. dont stop working out those drama muscles jfl 

in the words of some greycel "my Indian brother who immigrated to the west"


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Like I told u photofeeler is a cope. Its good for choosing pics for Tinder but that's about it. They rate the photo not u in it.


GL people will still do better in similar pics . Salludon will never get sub 5


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> GL people will still do better in similar pics . Salludon will never get sub 5


Obviously but very unreliable. Even individually asking girls for rate is more accurate


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Obviously but very unreliable. Even individually asking girls for rate is more accurate


Rofl aight but GL people will still have SOME pics that can be rated more than 8/9+ , you get me? If none of Ur photos do good then maybe the photos aren't the problem u know, maybe it's the person .


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Rofl aight but GL people will still have SOME pics that can be rated more than 8/9+ , you get me? If none of Ur photos do good then maybe the photos aren't the problem u know, maybe it's the person .


Do u have to pay for photofeeler?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> chill brah hes a good kid hes just clowing around too.
> 
> btw what in the fuck is this huge copy paste bs jfl at this massive fraud i've read this shit somewhere. dont stop working out those drama muscles jfl
> 
> in the words of some greycel "my Indian brother who immigrated to the west"



Yeah retard

It's a copy and paste of my own content









I mock the 'alpha male' theory because it's fundamentally flawed & based on fictional characters


Quite an interesting view Who agrees with this? He is saying that the "make-believe" character that is the alpha-male is fake, as it cherry picks optimal attributes from a range of men, only that his face, height and frame are all Chad. Also suggesting that these attributes are almost...




looksmax.org





In this thread^

Thank you for complimenting my literature though, thinking it's from an article

You pussies make a retarded ethnic mog battle using photofeeler of all places, with some guys shirtless during quarantine looking a wreck and some guys all NT and dressed up outside, with a digital camera photo being taken by their family member... and then have the nerve to call me a drama queen JFL nerds

It's retarded. Get LIVES


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Do u have to pay for photofeeler?


You have to buy credits


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> You have to buy credits


Mirin effort, dedication and the will to spend ur money for psl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Rofl aight but GL people will still have SOME pics that can be rated more than 8/9+ , you get me? If none of Ur photos do good then maybe the photos aren't the problem u know, maybe it's the person .



No. It depends on the quality of camera you use and the lighting

If you saw me irl you would be shocked

The biggest thing Zoomers get wrong compared with Millennials, who have an idea of life pre social media, is how different most people look off camera


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> No. It depends on the quality of camera you use and the lighting
> 
> If you saw me irl you would be shocked
> 
> The biggest thing Zoomers get wrong compared with Millennials, who have an idea of life pre social media, is how different most people look off camera


Used Ur prime pic Too, not my fault u can't afford a shirt 

Go outside and take a pic and run all of them urself if u care that much


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Yeah retard
> 
> It's a copy and paste of my own content
> 
> ...


yeah since it was super high iq, i thought i read it in an anthropology text jfl at you you fat narcy fuck. i read it in your "goodbye thread" or whatever jfl total drama queen caged irl


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Used Ur prime pic Too, not my fault u can't afford a shirt
> 
> Go outside and take a pic and run all of them urself if u care that much


Who do u think would mog when all things held constant.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> you fat narcy fuck


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Who do u think would mog when all things held constant.


Considering height? Or just face?


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Just lol
> 
> View attachment 1243123


Being goodlooking has a weak, positive correlation.


----------



## Preston (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Considering height? Or just face?


Everything. Give me the order


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Used Ur prime pic Too, not my fault u can't afford a shirt
> 
> Go outside and take a pic and run all of them urself if u care that much



First of all, whether I looked good or not is irrelevant. I was shirtless. Photofeeler always rates you down if you are so and then they leave in the notes; "showing too much skin". Go to my notes right now and take a screenshot. I bet you a million pounds this is what they have said.

Second of all, I have a high spec camera. I am just not using it right now as I am waiting to get my sinus lift bone graft done, which is a 6 month bone regrowth programme, after I lost a lot over the last few years of not replacing one of my teeth

I spoke to an old friend who is now in America working as cosmetic dentist and he explains that it's making an incision by the sinus to pack bone. Taking his quote from WhatsApp; "They draw ur blood and spin it in a centrifuge. Then they take the sticky shit at the bottom and mix it with the bone thts going to be used for ur grafting. It increases success rates and healing by crazy numbers"

It is noticeable, as my face caves in. But a lot more so on camera.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Being goodlooking has a weak, positive correlation.



This is just dumb shit from autists that lack common sense

They vote on how good the photograph itself is, mostly

Use your fucking brain you idiots


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Everything. Give me the order


IMO overall 
Salludon > Zaynbrah > sikkunt23 > newone > ineedhelo > mirin > JamesHowlett > hashtaggoglu > mirin > tuboflard > makinithappen > arabincel 


Just PSL wise 
Salludon 
Zanybrah 
Silkunt33 
Newone/ineedhelo 
Mirin
Tub 
Hashgag
James 
Makinithappen 
Arabincel 

This is the correct order PSL wise


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> yeah since it was super high iq, i thought i read it in an anthropology text jfl at you you fat narcy fuck. i read it in your "goodbye thread" or whatever jfl total drama queen caged irl



Two words; "get" and laid"

Blocked along with that tool as well now. Boring


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> First of all, whether I looked good or not is irrelevant. I was shirtless. Photofeeler always rates you down if you are so and then they leave in the notes; "showing too much skin". Go to my notes right now and take a screenshot. I bet you a million pounds this is what they have said.
> 
> Second of all, I have a high spec camera. I am just not using it right now as I am waiting to get my sinus lift bone graft done, which is a 6 month bone regrowth programme, after I lost a lot over the last few years of not replacing one of my teeth
> 
> ...


All talk no action


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> IMO overall
> Salludon > Zaynbrah > sikkunt23 > newone > ineedhelo > mirin > JamesHowlett > hashtaggoglu > mirin > tuboflard > makinithappen > arabincel
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you think tub is below mirin and newone?


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> IMO overall
> Salludon > Zaynbrah > sikkunt23 > newone > ineedhelo > mirin > JamesHowlett > hashtaggoglu > mirin > tuboflard > makinithappen > arabincel
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I'm done with the site

Won't be told this rubbish when I've a higher body count than all, with a white girl they'd all only dream of getting with and constantly having 1o1s with girls fiddling with their hair till it's in a mess around me on public transport lol

Done. Deleted for real this time. Not gonna let this shit bug my ego, as I am a better man than all of you incels that have never had ANY pussy


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 27, 2021)

Tub is quite obviously good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jul 27, 2021)

Will change the password and use a throw-away email so I can't cancel the deletion within 7 days


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Damn, you think tub is below mirin and newone?


Mirin and newone are 5'11 
Tub is 5'7

If newone and tub take a pic together irl, tub will get mogged


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 27, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Two words; "get" and laid"
> 
> Blocked along with that tool as well now. Boring


what did you expect, to give your lil peepee a blowie?

incredible jester man jfl i cant believe someone like this actually exists and he wastes his talent coked up ranting on .me all jittery 24/7


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> IMO overall
> Salludon > Zaynbrah > sikkunt23 > newone > ineedhelo > mirin > JamesHowlett > hashtaggoglu > mirin > tuboflard > makinithappen > arabincel
> 
> 
> ...


I beat Newone’s best pic with a shitty selfie, how does he mog?


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> as if @newone
> 
> I beat Newone’s best pic with a shitty selfie, how does he mog?


I'm trying again with this pic and he's doing well tbh 







I think u and him are close sctuslly


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> *So I decided to take all the forum deathnik dogs I know of and run a photofeeler battle between all of them.
> 
> BEFORE YOU READ THE THREAD , PLS READ THE FOLLOWING OR GTFO :
> 
> ...


nigga photofeeler is cope its just the pic quality. gandys pic is giga professional, rest are some selfies in the bathroo jfl thats why salludon is 2nd


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 27, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> nigga photofeeler is cope its just the pic quality. gandys pic is giga professional, rest are some selfies in the bathroo jfl thats why salludon is 2nd


" *1) THIS IS JUST FOR FUN"*


----------



## FitNessMan (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> *So I decided to take all the forum deathnik dogs I know of and run a photofeeler battle between all of them.
> 
> BEFORE YOU READ THE THREAD , PLS READ THE FOLLOWING OR GTFO :
> 
> ...


So if you dont grow atleast a short beard you are mogged in pictures


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> " *1) THIS IS JUST FOR FUN"*


whos alt are u btw


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 27, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Things I didnt expect:
> 1) Newone not getting 6+ and being mogged by some of the curries above him.


this literally shouldve been obvious  and it makes sense that salluchad is second to gandy since he is gandy 2.0


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 6, 2021)

Deleted member 6908 said:


> Will change the password and use a throw-away email so I can't cancel the deletion within 7 days



Is this @MakinItHappenReturn really you?



.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 6, 2021)

[ISPOILER] 



[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 14, 2022)

Deleted member 6908 said:


> No. It depends on the quality of camera you use and the lighting
> 
> If you saw me irl you would be shocked
> 
> The biggest thing Zoomers get wrong compared with Millennials, who have an idea of life pre social media, is how different most people look off camera


dragonballzcel and jimmy are faggots. they get fucked in the ass by dark triad indian men


----------

